# Electric Brewery Control Panel



## AGBREWER81 (4/1/15)

I'm currently making an electric brewery panel from theelectricbrewery.com. If your interested there are some pics in my gallery. This will be for sale when its done if anybody is interested.


----------



## Crusty (4/1/15)

What would be the damage on that bad boy?


----------



## husky (4/1/15)

Building just for fun?


----------



## lael (4/1/15)

husky said:


> Building just for fun?


Wondering the same thing... or seen the light and going 1V? lol


----------



## AGBREWER81 (5/1/15)

I was building an all electric brewery as seen on www.theelectricbrewery.com. Im currently wiring the control panel that owes me about $1500 bucks. I also have 
three Blichmann 20 Gallon G1 BoilerMakers, One for HLT, Mash Tun and Boil kettle. Each kettle has its own temp probe connected to a PID. Two pumps will be in opperation. I will be using 1 5500 element in the HLT and boil kettle. The mash will be pumped through a herms coil in HLT to maintain temp. This setup in total has set me back about $6000. I will post new pics soon.


----------



## lael (5/1/15)

Wow, decided to build, sell and go with a different plan?


----------



## lael (5/1/15)

Wow, decided to build, sell and go with a different plan?

I've always loved the shiny lights on the electric brewery control panels. Not so much the price tag


----------



## Crusty (5/1/15)

AGBREWER81 said:


> I was building an all electric brewery as seen on www.theelectricbrewery.com. Im currently wiring the control panel that owes me about $1500 bucks. I also have
> three Blichmann 20 Gallon G1 BoilerMakers, One for HLT, Mash Tun and Boil kettle. Each kettle has its own temp probe connected to a PID. Two pumps will be in opperation. I will be using 1 5500 element in the HLT and boil kettle. The mash will be pumped through a herms coil in HLT to maintain temp. This setup in total has set me back about $6000. I will post new pics soon.


It looks like your almost there, why stop now? That would be a cracking setup.
Whats the new plan?


----------

